# Mk II safety issue



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

I got a MkII with a BIG issue regarding safety:

When i cock the gun and the safety is "S" and i pull the trigger, nothing happens, so good so far... but when i switch from "S" to "F" the hammer strikes immediately and the loaded round is fired without me even touching the trigger!!

Is it the sear that is the problem, what can i do? what parts do i need? anybody experience the same problems? :smt022


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Contact Ruger immediately. Do nothing to that firearm except put in a box and ship it to Ruger.

I have a Mark III ( I know you were asking about a Mark II) but I have never experienced an issue like that nor heard of one.

Dealing with Ruger is not bad once you get in touch with someone. 

Good luck and post again to give an update.


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

> put in a box and ship it to Ruger


I would definitely like to do that, its a good idea, except for the fact that i live in Sweden and there is no dealer that takes the responsibility.

I should say that there is no other parts used than the original (bull barrel version with "match" trigger)


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Even though you cannot get your pistol to Ruger, can you take it to a gunsmith? A good gunsmith and figure out that problem for you. I cannot imagine that you have assembled the pistol wrong and it will actually go together. The Mark II is very specific in how it can be assembled after field stripping. But the problem could be that simple. Good luck!


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

If you cant get it to Ruger than I agree with Teuthis. 

Are there any good gunsmiths nearby?


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Mine is the second MKII I've had in the last 13 years and I've never heard of or experienced that problem but if turns out to be a reassembly issue I would definitely like to know about it.


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

> If it turns out to be a reassembly issue


That was my thought so i disassembled it to the last pin and spring and reassembled it again, but the problem still persist, i called the local dealer and they promised to check it out for me.

This should be a reminder to everybody to regurarly check your weapons safeties!


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

You might try to contact Ruger and get iformation from them on who can service it for you in Sweden. They may have an authorized service place outside the US. I have gotten good response back from them in the past by email. Also their tech dept. may have some insite into what may be wrong.


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

I sent it in for repair and according to the wepontech it was a faulty safety, the previous owner had obvioulsy tried to do a "triggerjob" and "opened" the gap in the safety's "arm" (that grips the sear) which made the safety more or less worthless...
But now the gun is on it's way home again :smt023


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

Lupak said:


> I sent it in for repair and according to the wepontech it was a faulty safety, the previous owner had obvioulsy tried to do a "triggerjob" and "opened" the gap in the safety's "arm" (that grips the sear) which made the safety more or less worthless...
> But now the gun is on it's way home again :smt023


Great news. Safeties are nothing to play around with.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Glad to hear it wasn't a factory quality or reassembly issue. I know I enjoy mine a lot. I have a Mossberg plinkster with a 3-9 power scope and from a rest at 40 yds I can out shoot it with my MKII. Have fun and shoot often.:smt033


----------

